# Unable to download with Torrent Client using desktop



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2011)

I seem to have problem with my torrent client software. I'm unable to download files from couple of private torrent sites. However I'm able to download from other torrent sites.

When I tried the same on my laptop I'm able to download from the specific sites which I'm unable to download using my desktop. In fact I'm able to download almost from all torrent sites without any problem using my laptop. However I don't intend to use laptop for downloads.

When I'm using the same internet connection how is that I'm unable to download from the same site using my desktop.

I have changed to other client software like u torrent, Bit torrent etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Check seeders and leechers.

The torrents that have failed might not have seeders.


----------



## Prince Sinha (Mar 4, 2011)

I am also getting the same problem


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Must be seeder/leecher problem.

Also make sure your firewall allows torrens to pass it.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2011)

When I check the same file on two different computers at almost the same time, only one of them starts downloading. So definitely its not the leecher or seeder thing here.
Also if it was a firewall then I wouldn't be able to download anything whereas I'm able to download from few torrent sites.

I don't want to format the PC or reinstall OS just for this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Please post a screenshot of what you see after you press download and nothing happens.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2011)

Guys I don't understand one point. 
How is it that I'm able to download from one specific torrent site and not able to download from another?
Surely its got nothing to do with my PC.


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2011)

What you meant not able to DL from the site. You only download the .torrent from the trackers site. Is this not happening for you. OR once you mount the .torrent to your client nothing comes in via the P2P..?

Post a screenshot of your setting, from preference, "bit torrent" option.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2011)

Should I maybe try another Torrent client?



asingh said:


> What you meant not able to DL from the site. You only download the .torrent from the trackers site. Is this not happening for you. OR *once you mount the .torrent to your client nothing comes in via the P2P..?*
> 
> Post a screenshot of your setting, from preference, "bit torrent" option.



The Answer for your question is 
once I mount the .torrent to my client nothing comes in via the P2P


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2011)

^^
Yups try another client. utorret preferably.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah sometimes even i had problem....utorrent should be enough to be fixed


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Yups try another client. utorret preferably.



after facing this issue moved from utorrent to bittorrent . Facing the same issue.


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2011)

Post a screen shot of settings as I said.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2011)

Yesterday I checked the Preferences in that there are again various settings available. which one should I paste or should I paste settings for all of them here?


----------



## asingh (Mar 22, 2011)

^^
There would be one under preferences as "Bittorrent". Where you check DHT enabled or not. A lot of check boxes.

It is the 6th option here.
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Directories2.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2011)

Try using encrypt option some ISP's try to block torrent clients


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2011)

Guys I repeat again for other folks who may have not checked the main post.

I seem to be able to download torrents from some sites *whereas unable to from other private torrent sites*.

*i54.tinypic.com/2ic8uid.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/2iudj01.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/2na0hz8.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/2yjsolh.jpg
*i54.tinypic.com/nbayw7.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/66i26t.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/9kqp0l.jpg

Guys here are the screenshots for all the settings available.
Please let me know if I'm missing anything here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I seem to have problem with my torrent client software. I'm unable to download files from couple of private torrent sites.



AFAIK private torrents arent available to public...need some registration etc....& they use private trackers so registered memebers can only download 

& DHT is disabled for private torrents


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2011)

*i54.tinypic.com/nbayw7.jpg
For the screen shot which is listed with "BITTORRENT". Disable all except "ask tracker for scrap information". These cause private trackers to get messed. Close the client and restart it then.

Are you registered on Private Trackers..?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2011)

asingh, one of the options which you are asking me to disable says Enable Peer Exchange.
I think this option needs to be selected.

I have been using private torrents for long time now and have registration for it. As I told earlier I have a laptop using which I can download from the same site which I can't using my dekstop.

I guess will have to compare the torrent client settings on both desktop and laptop
and make the necessary changes


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> As I told earlier I have a laptop using which I can download from the same site which I can't using my dekstop.



private torrents use IP address to track the users???


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> private torrents use IP address to track the users???



Was that a question or a statement!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ahem..a question...


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> asingh, one of the options which you are asking me to disable says Enable Peer Exchange.
> I think this option needs to be selected.
> 
> I have been using private torrents for long time now and have registration for it. As I told earlier I have a laptop using which I can download from the same site which I can't using my dekstop.
> ...



Most of the PT tracker forums request for that setting to be OFF. Cause it causes circumvention logic being sent to their servers, which is equal to cheating.



Zangetsu said:


> private torrents use IP address to track the users???



Usually they track the pass key being sent from clients. Can be any IP. But they recommend against using same .torrent file on multiple IPs. Not that directly bound to IPs.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2011)

I have checked both the settings, laptop and desktop look similar to me.
I don't think I have any other option left but to reinstall the OS.


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

Is UDP added as an exception on your firewall. Try once with the firewall and virus client turned off. Kill them all from the task manager.

Hold onto the clean install.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2011)

In my case  the firewall or the antivirus should be stopping only this specific torrent.
Could that be the case?


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
Is it happening ONLY for on .torrent. Or is generic..>?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 26, 2011)

Only Torrents


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

That is what I said, while running a torrent disable firewall and virus client and try.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2011)

Tried disabling Firewall and antivirus. Still doesn't help
Also uninstalled Bit Torrent and installed u Torrent. Still doesn't work.


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2011)

^^
And on the same connection node you can DL using your workstation but not your laptop..?


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 28, 2011)

Some Private Sites, maintains Seed TO Peer Ratio - and lets you download torrents, only if you have gud Seed TO Peer Ratio Value [i.e., You have a good Seeding Ratio] :O


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> And on the same connection node you can DL using your workstation but not your laptop..?



It's completely other way around.
I'm able to download almost everything using the same connection with a laptop.
However unable to download from some torrent sites using my desktop.

Tried almost everything now. 

Looks like I have to go for a reinstall of OS.


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2011)

You on a wifi router....?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2011)

asingh said:


> You on a wifi router....?



Yes. you are right


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2011)

Are the ports forwarded correctly. Try that...!

Just google it out.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

> Looks like I have to go for a reinstall of OS.




Don't do it . What if its still not solved??


> Are the ports forwarded correctly. Try that...!
> 
> Just google it out




Try that


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2011)

One more thing. I had disabled the firewall successfully however when I tried to disable the antivirus it said it's still running in background. 
Also on the laptop I don't have a firewall and the antivirus that I have on the laptop is AVG.

So I guess maybe I should try uninstalling the firewall and antivirus from my desktop and trying. 

Also will look into the port forwarding thing.


One more point earlier I had a BSNL connection for which I didn't have the Wireless router but still we had the same issue.

Anyways will google more on port forwarding.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2011)

One of the steps in port forwarding requires me to go to the router page and give some details like user name password. I think need to check with airtel folks about these details.

Oner more thing I observed is when I visit this site with which I'm having problems downloading, the page doesnt open often it requires continous refresh. This happens only on desktop.


----------



## asingh (Apr 11, 2011)

Post the port forward router page screenshot here.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/2vnrugx.jpg


----------



## asingh (Apr 17, 2011)

errrrmm.....

That is the log-in for your router configuration page. Once you cross that you will see a page for port-forward. Show that.


----------

